# j frame holster question??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all
just recently decided to go back to revolvers. Bought me a j frame s&w model438. At 13.5 ounces and a shrouded hammer Im in love with it

I'm wanting a owb holster but I don't really want a strap. to hold it but I'm always in fear that my guns gonna plop out on the floor at a store or somewhere and induce panic. Lol. I just want a secure, fast draw holster

Ive looked at a few and I like paddle holsters. I was told. the paddle type has a retention screw that allows you to adjust the holding tension w/o using a strap. True?? Any suggestions on a tight snug secure j frame holster?? Tnx, hg


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out Fobus holsters. They are a hard shell holster with open top and retain the pistol very well. Pull the site and take a look.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Tnx will do


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not all paddle holsters feature a tension-adjusting screw.
But if the one you buy doesn't, and there's room for the screw, it's a pretty easy thing to install.
Some tension adjusters are merely a short piece of thick-wall neoprene tubing, trapped between the holster's walls by running a screw through it. Others use a standard-size rubber or neoprene grommet, as you find in electronics enclosures, also trapped on a screw. If you tighten the screw, the rubber bulges and presses against some part of the pistol, adding friction to resist the draw.

Many well-designed leather holsters do not require any sort of retainer or adjuster. Merely carefully wet-forming them is enough.
If you want an off-the-shelf leather holster, I suggest that Galco makes some of the best ready-made holsters you could buy.
If you want custom-made, I suggest Bob Mernickle's PS6 or PS4. Click on: Mernickle Custom Holsters - Performance Series (Concealment)


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd suggest you try a Fobus before buying it. I tried one in a gun store with my Smith 640 (unloaded of course, and with the manager's permission), and four consecutive times drew holster and all. My belt and waistband were pretty tight, but that little sucker really gripped the gun!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sgms said:


> Check out Fobus holsters...


Fobus holsters are cheap, and cheaply made. They are easy to defeat, and the presentation from them is noisy.
If you want a plastic holster, there are much better ones out there.

I have never been able to understand why someone would carry a $600.00 gun in a $30.00 holster.


----------



## 5thShock (Apr 14, 2008)

Because they just spent 600 on the gun.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend Fist Holsters. I got several for my J Frames and I never had a problem with them.


----------

